# The ugly duckling becomes a swan



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I wanted to share a bit of history about this quilt. I found this line of fabric, called "Wildflower Serenade" by Kansas Troubles for Moda that I thought would make beautiful quilts for my boys.

I began piecing this one in November as a Christmas present for my youngest son. To make a long story short, my frustration with him at this point in his life reflected in the quilt, the fabrics... and I disliked everything I tried to make. The fabric that I thought was lovely became ugly to me. This quilt top went into the closet, half pieced. (And no, he did not get a quilt for Christmas this year).

Recently I decided my fabric closet looked like a war zone, and I began organizing it. And there was that ugly quilt. I decided I'd finish it and donate it to a charity. As soon as I went to press the first seam I added, my iron quit. I began to think the quilt was cursed!

Which is when I posted it here on the forum. Sheer frustration! And so many of you said it was beautiful that I began looking at it in a different light. Somebody out there would love this quilt! Then I thought more about charity. I really dislike that word. I have no desire to be the recipient of charity. I have been in the place in my past where I desperately needed some too, but oh how I detest that word!

There's a phrase and an act instead, that I think is beautiful, "Random Acts of Kindness". Charity makes me feel bad, but RAOK makes me happy! And so, the thought of this quilt becoming a random act of kindness to someone makes me smile inside and out, and suddenly I was excited to finish this quilt! I completed it last night, and if I do say so myself, I think it turned out just lovely!

I make all my quilts "utility" quilts... they're meant to be used, washed and tossed into the dryer. We use them, our dogs share them, and so I make them durable. Flannel backs make them cozy, and machine stitched double binding makes them hold up well. So please, (you'll know who you are soon enough) use this quilt and enjoy it!

It is 100% cotton, with 100% cotton batting (Warm and Natural) and has a flannel back, so it should be safe for anyone prone to allergies.

The recipient of this quilt has already been chosen, and it's already gone out in the mail (will be arriving via UPS). When it arrives, I will tell you all why I chose this person. It brings me the greatest pleasure for this quilt to have a happy ending!

P.S... and miraculously, my iron began working again! How's that for karma! 

I wish the lighting was better today, but it's overcast out and so the pictures didn't turn out the best.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

You are a lovely person.

I still think this quilt is very nice! The pattern is interesting and the colors are warm and cuddly. I turned out great!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it's beautiful, CJ. 
(But then, if you've ever visited my store, I have a thing for that designer's fabrics. lol)

I also have a very similar philosophy on quilts. I almost always back with flannel, to make it snuggly. And try to keep my quilting fairly small and machine stitch my binding to keep it tight. I have the exact same theory that it needs to be able to go through the washer and dryer many times. 
As any well-used, and well-loved, blanket should.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

VERY VERY beautiful, the quilt and your heart!!! THank you for sharing!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - that's a beautiful quilt, and I'm glad you explained.

The receipient will be so surprised and I know they'll love using it.

Angie


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is one of the most beautiful quilts I've ever seen. I'm starting on my first quilt top and only wish it would turn out half that nice. The recipient of that quilt will be truly blessed to receive it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! That's the fastest I've ever quilted a quilt in my life!  I believe it will "arrive" on Thursday.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

What a wonder story - it says so much about you and your heart! I'm sure your lucky recipient will cherish it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

CJ, wish my ugly ones turned out as beautiful as that. You have a way with colors that shows in your quilts.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is a really nice quilt, and a great Random Act of Kindess!
Bless you!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

What a beautiful quilt & such a great thing to do.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

The name "God in the Window" came to me when I saw it!!! It looks like a cross in the middle of a window - a very comforting quilt to someone in need!!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

As always CJ your work is so beautiful. I 'm envious of your time management skills. It seems you are always posting beautiful quilts on here and I'm still plugging away at the same ol' ones, LOL.

Heidi


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorgeous !! I love your quilting design !


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

It IS a beauty, and so is the thought of RAOK! Good for you! Jan in Co


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

You do beautiful work. Someone is going to be very happy when they get their mail. What a lovely gesture you've made. May it inspire all of us to make one of our own!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful quilt and a quilt that is made with love and kindness. The person that recieves this quilt will also feel the love and kindness that it is comes with it. What a nice thing to do for someone.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I think it is beautiful!! Did you do all that quilting on a regular sewing machine? I always have to take my tops in and have them done on a long arm. I just can't squeeze all that fabric in there and keep it from bunching on the back. Wonderful Wonderful Job!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Overcast is better for photographing than full sun, so you did fine. I think the quilt is quite nice, and I can see why you thought it would particularly suit a boy. How wonderful to turn your bad feelings into good feelings this way!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It is beautiful!

Congrats to the lucky recipient.

(I'm pretty sure I've figured out who the lucky person is!)


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL QUILT
raok is great for the soul,
smiles to you and I'm sure when you make one for your son
it will be even more beautiful...
prayers sent for your son.:angel:and you!!!:angel:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I do all my piecing on my sewing machine, but I have a midarm (HQ16) that I quilt on. I'm just learning on that, I've only had it for a few months so my skill definitely has a way to go, I pretty much stick to pantographs still. I figure once I master those, it'll be time to tackle feathers and such...but I have a ways to go yet. 


OzarkHmsteaders, I appreciate the good thoughts for my son, he needs all the help he can get!


----------

